# Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?



## MF13 (13. August 2019)

*Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Mein Phanteks Enthoo Luxe hat das Fenster leider auf der linken Seite, und das ist hier leider suboptimal, weil der Schreibtisch links an der Wand ansteht.

Gibt es gute ATX-oder EATX-Gehäuse (Tower, keine Würfel bitte) mit viel RGB () und Fenster auf der rechten Seite?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Jap, zum beispiel die großen DarkBase gehäuse von BeQuiet (700 und 900).
Die sind ab Werk zwar links, man kann das gehäuse aber komplett zerlegen und "seitenverkehrt" und kopfüber wieder zusammenbauen. Ist halt ein bisschen Schraubarbeit.
Sieht dann so aus als Beispiel: https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=0b82aa541@be-quiet.net&omitPreview=true&.jpg


----------



## MF13 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Danke dir 

Die Dark Bases sehen zwar gut aus, aber haben sie immer diesen orangen Zier-Streifen? Der passt leider nicht wirklich in mein Gaming-Zimmer...


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*



MF13 schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> Die Dark Bases sehen zwar gut aus, aber haben sie immer diesen orangen Zier-Streifen? Der passt leider nicht wirklich in mein Gaming-Zimmer...



Orange ist nur eine von drei Farben. Das Case gibt es auch in schwarz oder silber.


----------



## MF13 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Achso, das war mir bisher nicht bekannt...


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Wow das find ich ja total cool! Das war immer der Grund schon wieso ich nie ein Gehäuse mit Fenster gekauft habe, weil der PC links von mir steht und ich somit beim Zocken sowieso nicht reingucken kann. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt.

Aber ändert das nicht irgendwas an der Kühlung? Die Grafikkarte kann bspw keine Frischluftzufuhr von einem zweiten Frontlüfter bekommen. 
Wenn ich micht nicht irre wird die Abwärme der Grafikkarte dann ja nach oben abtransportiert. Wäre es dann sinnvoll oben einen Lüfter zu platzieren der die Luft raus saugt?


----------



## Metaltyp (15. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ... und kopfüber wieder zusammenbauen ...  https://www.bequiet.com/admin/ImageServer.php?ID=0b82aa541@be-quiet.net&omitPreview=true&.jpg



Dabei muss man aber bedenken, dass die ganzen Elektronen rausfallen, wenn man's umgedreht einbaut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Aber ändert das nicht irgendwas an der Kühlung? Die Grafikkarte kann bspw keine Frischluftzufuhr von einem zweiten Frontlüfter bekommen.
> Wenn ich micht nicht irre wird die Abwärme der Grafikkarte dann ja nach oben abtransportiert. Wäre es dann sinnvoll oben einen Lüfter zu platzieren der die Luft raus saugt?



Die Kühlkonzepte sind ein bisschen anders das stimmt. Aber es ist gar kein problem die gleichen Temperaturen wie bei "normalen" Aufbauten zu erreichen - es geht am Ende ja nur darum, das Luftvolumen im Gehäuse möglichst schnell auszutauschen. Mit den richtigen Lüftern an den richtigen Stellen erreicht man das immer, egal ob linksrum oder rechtsrum. 

Es kann sogar sinnvoller sein die Abwärme von custom-GPUs nach oben wegzuziehen statt wie bei "normalen" Aufbauten noch Richtung CPU zu verteilen bzw. das gedrehte Design ist ggf. kühltechnisch gesehen besser als das normale.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Top. Werd ich direkt mal ausprobieren. Baue mir in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen dann einen PC mit dem Dark Base 700, 1x Lüfter hinten, 2x Lüfter vorne und 1x Lüfter oben, also 2 extra Lüfter. Vorne rein, hinten und oben raus. Mal sehen wie das klappt


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Sei darauf vorbereitet dass du VIELE Schrauben lösen muss und es VIEL Gefummel wird. Die gehäuse bieten das zwar an (schau beim 700er bitte nochmal sicherheitshalber nach, 100%tig sicher bin ich mir nur beim 900er da ichs da schon gemacht hab) aber da die allerallermeisten Nutzer die Funktion nicht nutzen ists viel Arbeit das Ding komplett zu zerlegen und anders zusammenzusetzen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (15. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

Hab mir schon ein Video dazu angeschaut, ist auf jeden Fall möglich beim 700 und sogar auch beim Silent Base 801
Ach, mit Rumfummeln hab ich kein Problem 
Spaß, ich mach das ja gerne das ganze Zusammenbauen. 

Im Video sah das allerdings gar nicht so kompliziert aus, Mainboard Tray konnte als ein ganzes Stück mit 12 Schrauben entfernt werden. Dann muss es ja nur noch um 180° gedreht werden und wieder rein


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. August 2019)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster RECHTS?*

So extrem kompliziert ists nicht. Nur sind die Schauben die man dafür lösen muss ab Werk ziemlich hart zugehämmert und auch nicht alle wirklich gut erreichbar weil die allermeisten Nutzer die ja niemals lösen wollen. Und manches geht auch nur mit ein bisschen ich nenns mal sanfter Gewalt auseinander. Alles kein Problem, man sollte halt nur drauf vorbereitet sein dass es etwas länger dauert und viel Kleinarbeit ist.


----------



## TOTO_TV (11. März 2021)

Gibt es auch eine Low buget methode? zum 700/900 ?


----------



## Venom89 (14. März 2021)

Günstiger gibt es wohl nichts.








						Raijintek Thetis schwarz ab € 92,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Raijintek Thetis schwarz ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Extern: N/A • Intern: 2x 2.5"/3.5", 2x 2.5" • Front I/O: 2x USB-A 3.0 (5Gb/s), 1x Mikrofon, 1x Kopfhörer … ✔ PC-Gehäuse ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------

